# Ps3 to listen to music via Bluetooth?



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

Is there a way to link my nexus to my ps3 via Bluetooth to listen to my mp3s???
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You can do it through WiFi but not BT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

How?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=es.mediaserver
Make sure you you have enabled on the ps3

•_•


----------

